# Homezone & Eternet For 222



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Come on dish, make the ethernet and Homezone active on the 222 so I can loose my phone line.


----------



## bustatc (May 9, 2008)

That would be nice


----------



## facula (May 5, 2008)

Still waiting... any day now...


----------

